# L. Lawliet vs Batman vs Sherlock Homes.



## Pseudo (Sep 2, 2011)

Battle of the minds. Who has the most critical thinking feats? Who deserves the title of "Worlds Greatest Detective"?


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

batman

actually holmes might also be in there

but l is totally outclassed


----------



## Francesco. (Sep 2, 2011)

Batman take this.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

Leaning toward Holmes, but I agree with L. having no business being here.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Batman takes it do to being a present day detective although Holmes is probably the progenitor and spawning of all the great detectives we know in fiction.




IMO, L pretty much dug himself into a hole by allowing himself to be fooled by Light's amnesiac performance and bullied by the police into accepting Light's innocence. He should've followed Near's example (although he seemed like PIS incarnate) of keeping his suspicions. Not to mention had he waited long enough hopefully another Shinigami (like the one that appeared to Mello)would've appeared and gave him the info necessary to bury Light.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2011)

Pre Crisis Batman

How the fuck is that present day


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

how does being a present day detective have any bearing on _skill_?


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> how does being a present day detective have any bearing on _skill_?



Batman has had access to more knowledge sources and advanced training methods, that Holmes never had thanks to the era he was based in. Batman also has a more personal motivating reason for being so driven. Batman is driven by tragedy while Holmes is driven by mental curiosity.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> Batman has had access to more knowledge sources and advanced training methods, that Holmes never had thanks to the era he was based in.



that's resources, not skill



Bender said:


> Batman also has a more personal motivating reason for being so driven. Batman is driven by tragedy while Holmes is driven by mental curiosity.



irrelevant


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> that's resources, not skill



The simple fact that he can make those things should say who is smarter here. 




> irrelevant



No duh I'm merely pointing out what it is.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> The simple fact that he can make those things should say who is smarter here.





ThePseudo said:


> "Worlds Greatest Detective"



jesus christ learn to fucking read

where does it say 'world's greatest scientist'?


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

It isn't just the resources + technology, Batman has a lot more contacts to lean on when he's in need of information. Holmes has what, a bunch of street urchins to help him obtain the info he needs. During the events of War Games Bats implemented a plan that would have him gain control of all the gangs in Gotham.

EDIT:

Did I say "World's greatest scientist"? No, I'm saying that he's able to build the resources he needs to solve cases.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2011)

It doesn't take a bazooka that slugs out sonic charges to be labeled as the greatest detective

Even if it is fucking awesome


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

It's as simple as this as to why Batman is the no.1 detective

Infinite financial resources.
Complete access to every known government database.
Super-intelligence.
Gadgets.

But, Batman's greatest strength in crime fighting, or "detective work", is the fact that he operates outside of the law. If an officer of the law could break in through your window in a Batman suit and ask you where you bought your painkillers, I'm guessing you would fess up pretty quick.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> It isn't just the resources + technology, Batman has a lot more contacts to lean on when he's in need of information. Holmes has what, a bunch of street urchins to help him obtain the info he needs. During the events of War Games Bats implemented a plan that would have him gain control of all the gangs in Gotham.





Bender said:


> It's as simple as this as to why Batman is the no.1 detective
> 
> Infinite financial resources.
> Complete access to every known government database.
> ...



dragging in more and more irrelevancies?

if holmes doesn't have some of those things, it's because he's never needed them. that doesn't automatically make batman better. if holmes was born in the latter end of the 20th century and tasked with wiping out crime, he might well have all of those things, too


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> if holmes doesn't have some of those things, it's because he's never needed them.



Okay...the gadgets and etc probably not. But moles/informants? What detective doesn't need moles/informants out on the street? They're the reason why he was able to get leads.



I presume you've seen "The Wire" 

Cedric Daniel's MCU wouldn't have been able to collect hot clues on Barksdale without Bubbles help throughout season one much less get back Omar to testify against the Barksdale hitman "Bird".


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you seriously trying to Compare The Wire to Sherlock Holmes

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Are you seriously trying to Compare The Wire to Sherlock Holmes



Hell no. I'm saying that police/Police detective's/PI's need informants and saying how they're pivotal to an investigation. Bubbles is one of MCU's informants and was important to their investigation.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 2, 2011)

This is a battle of intelligence, having moles or gadgets or cash has no bearing on their thinking feats. Holmes was very advanced for his time, he was doing forensics before that was even used. His ability to use even the smallest details and come to logical deductions is also very realistic. If both Batman and Holmes had the same resources who would win? Because then it comes down to intelligence.

The thread creator's post makes it clear "best critical thinking feats" "battle of minds".


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

where to even begin...

holmes doesn't routinely take down criminal gangs. he solves single cases which involve only a few people. so his M.O. is totally different to a fucking _urban police department_

furthermore, the wire is a totally realistic depiction of occasionally competent, but just as often _in_competent police officers. holmes stories are nothing like constrained by average human limits

in no way are they at all comparable. 

now, with that said

this is ALL irrelevant because the range of informants someone has, has no bearing on their detective _skills_


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> This is a battle of intelligence, having moles or gadgets or cash has no bearing on their thinking feats. Holmes was very advanced for his time, he was doing forensics before that was even used. His ability to use even the smallest details and come to logical deductions is also very realistic. If both Batman and Holmes had the same resources who would win? Because then it comes down to intelligence.
> 
> The thread creator's post makes it clear "best critical thinking feats" "battle of minds".



THERE YOU FUCKING GO!

now stop bringing in technology, informants, resolve, 'training methods', and whatever other irrelevant obfuscatory bullshit you can find to obscure the central point with, bender, and get with the program


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 2, 2011)

But how intelligent someone is depends on how many informants they have, clearly guys. Yeah, having sources of information is not what's going to matter here. It's their intelligence and how they both use the same piece of info, thread just wants who has the better thinking feats and nothing else. Stop bringing up irrelevant things and comparisons.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> where to even begin...
> 
> holmes doesn't routinely take down *criminal gangs*.






> he solves single cases which involve only a few people.



Seriously, I made it very simple for you to understand. I said he uses gangs to get info on cases he's currently working on.



I never said they were comparable to the urban police department.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 2, 2011)

Holmes is absolutely insane at deduction, I don't even think Batman can match him at that.

Now other detective skills is another matter. I daresay Batman is much better at getting information out of people and stealthily following people.

Which are part of being a detective, which I take it is the second part of the question. Holmes probably takes the first part due to my first point.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

you just tried to use the wire to explain that holmes needs moles and informants

that implies you think they're comparable

they're not


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> But how intelligent someone is depends on how many informants they have, clearly guys.




....That's what I was saying

SERIOUSLY? How the fuck do you come to the conclusion that I was saying that Holmes takes on gangs? Nowhere does it say that. 

Here's a list of why Bruce intelligence exceeds Holmes


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> you just tried to use the wire to explain that holmes needs moles and informants



Because I was saying how they're pivotal to digging up clues on an investigation you're doing on someone.



> that implies



Don't try and figure out what I'm implying pay attention to what I'm "SAYING".


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 2, 2011)

Oh my god, you missed my sarcasm and only read one line of the entire post.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2011)

I like how L has been almost completely ignored

I guess dying can do that to a person


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

i like how bender desperately tried to cling to someone's sarcasm as concurrence


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

protip for aspies

when someone repeats a statement verbatim and adds unnecessary emphasis, such as "clearly guys", they are probably being sarcastic


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Holmes is absolutely insane at deduction, I don't even think Batman can match him at that.



Here:



> Sherlock Holmes's straightforward practical principles are generally of the form, "If 'p', then 'q'," where 'p' is observed evidence and 'q' is what the evidence indicates. But there are also, as may be observed in the following example, intermediate principles. In "A Scandal in Bohemia" Holmes deduces that Watson had got very wet lately and that he had "a most clumsy and careless servant girl". When Watson, in amazement, asks how Holmes knows this, Holmes answers:
> 
> _    It is simplicity itself ... My eyes tell me that on the inside of your left shoe, just where the firelight strikes it, the leather is scored by six almost parallel cuts. Obviously they have been caused by someone who has very carelessly scraped round the edges of the sole in order to remove crusted mud from it. Hence, you see, my double deduction that you had been out in vile weather, and that you had a particularly malignant boot-slitting specimen of the London slavey.
> _



Bats deduction skills are just as uncanny.

In fact here:







> Which are part of being a detective, which I take it is the second part of the question. Holmes probably takes the first part due to my first point.



Heck Bruce was even an ace detective when he was 17


*Spoiler*: __ 















Just look his conclusion even shocked his teacher.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Oh my god, you missed my sarcasm and only read one line of the entire post.



I read your entire post I was pointing out the part I liked most.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

that's an awful example

it's completely out of context, but i can tell immediately that it isn't even a case of deduction on his part so much as simply following the narrative logic



Bender said:


> I read your entire post I was pointing out the part I liked most.



the part that mocked you?

shit, is that why you hang around here like a bad smell? you're a masochist?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2011)

Again, Pre Crisis Batman

Which is not modern day


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Again, Pre Crisis Batman



That is a pre crisis story which I listed.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 2, 2011)

I gave a post about how stuff like money, gadgets or informants are not factors being considered here, the thread creator wants feats of intelligence. Feats of analysis, observation, quick thinking/deductions etc, thread creator is asking for "*THINKING FEATS"*. The second post I gave would be blatant sarcasm if you read the first, heck if you read the rest of my second post it would be clear.

You are cherry picking if you agree you understood my post then still took that line, or you're backtracking since your post makes it look like you really believed what I said. Don't care but let's keep irrelevent stuff out, this is about whose better at using info not who has more resources to gather more info.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 2, 2011)

IIRC Holmes was picky about his cases and he never tackled too many cases at a time (not trying to say quantity>quality here) and I have never seen him took on a case that involve him bringing down a whole organization .
What I have seen Sherlock deduction skills for his time was simple amazing and I think he take that category. 

By the way remove L. and put the Question in it (most underrated detective there is).

Batman deduction skills is not to be slept on as he comes very close to Sherlock, but when Batman tackle a case no loophole that is left uncheck and he make sure he knows about something or someone inside and out .


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 2, 2011)

bruce admitted inferiority to holmes in a dc comic before


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Feats of analysis, observation, quick thinking/deductions etc, thread creator is asking for "*THINKING FEATS"*. The second post I gave would be blatant sarcasm if you read the first, heck if you read the rest of my second post it would be clear.





> this is about whose better at using info not who has more resources to gather more info.



*Sighs*

This is the last time I'm going to say it: Because of who his informants are even if it's not much to go on he's able to piece together a case.

Like here

PRE-CRISIS BATMAN story

He's able to identify who Vigilante is in spite of not seeing her in person:


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> bruce admitted inferiority to holmes in a dc comic before



I was going to say that but I can't find the scan where Bruce admitted this.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> *Sighs*
> 
> This is the last time I'm going to say it: Because of who his informants are even if it's not much to go on he's able to piece together a case.
> 
> ...



> implying this is somehow impressive
> out of all the brilliant things bruce has done
> doesn't know shit about batman


----------



## Light (Sep 2, 2011)

This was probably said before but, it's hard to compare Bruce to Holmes. Holmes didn't have the technology Bruce has. I bet if you gave Holmes a super computer, he would be better than Bruce. But crime cases today are also harder to solve because they are on an international scale most of the time. But even though, I still give it to Holmes


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> > implying this is somehow impressive
> > out of all the brilliant things bruce has done
> > doesn't know shit about batman
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kP2ThDyZoU[/YOUTUBE]



>It is impressive
> Then why don't you show something more impressive. Stop talking all that shit.
>I know more than you do about Batman


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> >It is impressive
> > Then why don't you show something more impressive. Stop talking all that shit.
> >I know more than you do about Batman



> No.
> i'm leaning towards holmes, so why should i? 
> BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

> > i'm leaning towards holmes, so why should i?



That's how you react when I'm asking you to provide proof? Pathetic.



> This was probably said before but, it's hard to compare Bruce to Holmes. Holmes didn't have the technology Bruce has. I bet if you gave Holmes a super computer, he would be better than Bruce.



Agreed, Holmes catches on incredibly quick.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

...yes? do you usually require people on the opposite side of the argument to compensate for your own incompetence?


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> ...yes? do you usually require people on the opposite side of the argument to compensate



No, I'm asking you to prove you can outdo me in providing more brilliant performances of Batman since I couldn't divulge that. Simple as that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

sigh

read batman RIP

edit: and bruce wayne: fugitive


----------



## Light (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually now I think Batman and Holmes are  equal


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> sigh
> 
> read batman RIP
> 
> edit: and bruce wayne: fugitive



Fail

Overrated shit is overrated

*can't wait to get be able to neg again*

Plus I already know and own both of those stories. 

*points to link to Batman Capability site provided last page*



@Shinemonkey

Eh, I think I may switch back to Holmes due to being the original detective due to the scan of Bats admitting Holmes was better than him.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 2, 2011)

holmes is more entertaining to watch/read


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Kirihara said:


> holmes is more entertaining to watch/read



Yeah, Batman is getting redundant for me lately.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> Fail
> 
> Overrated shit is overrated



> posts batman guessing identities with tons of knowledge and thinks actual detective work is overrated


Bender said:


> *can't wait to get be able to neg again*



> so much butthurt



Bender said:


> Plus I already know and own both of those stories.



> doesn't use them



Bender said:


> *points to link to Batman Capability site provided last page*



> which is really all you know about batman, isn't it


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> > posts batman guessing identities with tons of knowledge and thinks actual detective work is overrated



If you had half a brain you would know that this is just as impressive as Holmes incredible ability to be able to perceive a persons occupation upon identifying them



> Deductive reasoning allows Holmes to impressively reveal a stranger's occupation, such as a Retired Sergeant of Marines in A Study in Scarlet; a former ship's carpenter turned pawnbroker in "The Red-Headed League"; and a billiard-marker and a retired artillery NCO in "The Adventure of the Greek Interpreter". Similarly, by studying inanimate objects, Holmes is able to make astonishingly detailed deductions about their owners, including Watson's pocket-watch in "The Sign of the Four" as well as a hat,[29] a pipe,[30] and a walking stick[31] in other stories.



Despite the large technological cap separating both Sherlock Holmes age and the pre-crisis Batman era as well as modern Batman era they're both impressive feats.



> > doesn't use them



I gave you a link that provided the stories displaying Batman's intellectual prowess. 

There are plenty of stories that isn't listed on that page that I know about and can bring up(Shit I bet you even picked Fugitive as better seeing as how I provided a link that shows scans from that story). 



> > which is really all you know about batman, isn't it



Doh

Oh know I don't  just because I quoted a page it means that's all I know. 

I have above average Batman knowledge at times and at times can be expert (anyone not knowing shit about Batman is ludicrous considering how ridiculously popular memetically and commercial-wise) as well.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

if _you_ had half a brain you'd know it isn't

i actually don't know the context of that pre-crisis KKK story you posted (and don't feel this is any great disadvantage, before you masturbate over it), but i imagine it went something like a bunch of connected KKK people going missing, coinciding with the reappearance of a woman called 'mrs pratt' who had unusual interactions with the populace of the town

leading to the dramatic, but totally obvious scene where that guy spills the beans and bruce puts two and two together

just as the vigilante one featured a disgruntled policewoman quitting the force and taking up the costume, probably with a fair few plot elements that pointed batman her way

holmes, on the other hand, could instantly figure out an _entirely new_ person's occupation based off infinitesmal details

(megalol at you quoting wikipedia, incidentally)

which is far more impressive than your examples

which, if you had the smallest vestige of a brain in that cavernous skull of yours, you'd be able to figure out for yourself, without needing analysis spoon-fed to you

but good try. for you, that's practically holmesian


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 2, 2011)

Holmes dominates in all honesty Batman is a close second to near equal.

L belongs more competing with Hercule poirot and Nero Wolfe than he does competing with Sherlock and Bruce


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> if _you_ had half a brain you'd know it isn't
> 
> i actually don't know the context of that pre-crisis KKK story you posted (and don't feel this is any great disadvantage, before you masturbate over it), but *i imagine* it went something like a bunch of connected KKK people going missing, coinciding with the reappearance of a woman called 'mrs pratt' who had unusual interactions with the populace of the town





> just as the vigilante one featured a disgruntled policewoman quitting the force and taking up the costume, *probably* with a fair few plot elements that pointed batman her way



Know what I noticed? Practically everything in your post was you going "hmm probably", "I bet it went like" quit trying to guess and go through the story.



> holmes, on the other hand, could instantly figure out an entirely new person's occupation based off infinitesmal details



Which I already knew about since I was the one who pointed it out ya parrot.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> Know what I noticed? Practically everything in your post was you going "hmm probably", "I bet it went like" quit trying to guess and go through the story.
> 
> 
> 
> Which I already knew about since I was the one who pointed it out ya parrot.





> i actually don't know the context of that pre-crisis KKK story you posted (and don't feel this is any great disadvantage, before you masturbate over it)



you don't seem to know how to read


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> you don't seem to know how to read



I saw you mention it I'm merely suggesting you don't grasp at straws and say things "I imagine". Read it then add it your argument of the "many" errors I made.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

you do realise when you posted that scan all you said was 



> Heck Bruce was even an ace detective when he was 17
> 
> Just look his conclusion even shocked his teacher.



i have a feeling this complete and total lack of detail about said deduction is either because

1. you don't know shit about it
2. it's not very impressive


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> you do realise when you posted that scan all you said was






> i have a feeling this complete and total lack of detail about said deduction is either because





> 1. you don't know shit about it
> 2. it's not very impressive



I didn't feel like producing any major details about the scan in my post. Like all threads where we post scans I thought you would just look at it and say "Hey yeah that is impressive.. etc."

I'm a very lazy person.


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm upset the Question isn't here, and surprised Aizen isn't either.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

Aizen's too busy being shit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 2, 2011)

Not to mention locked up


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> I didn't feel like producing any major details about the scan in my post. Like all threads where we post scans I thought you would just look at it and say "Hey yeah that is impressive.. etc."
> 
> I'm a very lazy person.



that was the post where you were meant to provide the detail which would make that feat impressive

have another opportunity


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Not to mention locked up



Locked up in a dimension of shit.


----------



## Light (Sep 2, 2011)

Aizen isn't even that smart


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Sep 2, 2011)

That is the point.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Aizen's too busy being shit.



I wouldn't want to be in this friend if Aizen's the subject of debate. 

@Level7N00b

Yeah, The Question doesn't get enough love

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDBxlOfJnoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Monzaemon (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know much about Batman and Holmes, but I'm going to list some more obscure feats of L that most of you probably aren't familiar with (they are from the novel):

- He is said by the narrator to have the cognitive capacity equivalent of multiple investigative bureaus and intelligence agencies

- He's depicted as being a superior thinker to BB, a character from the novel, who was capable of reading a multi-hundred page book in less than 5 minutes and memorized its content perfectly to the smallest detail, and was able to recall specific words (in the correct order) from particular pages just by being told the page number.

- He is said to have sold over 3,500 "difficult, international" crimes.

- It is said that if he died, the crime rate in the world would go up by 25%

As I've said, I don't know much about the other two (aside from movies and cartoons), but I find it difficult to believe that, taking the above into consideration, one can still rationally maintain the belief that they are "out of his league".


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

bender, you don't have any context or detail, do you


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 2, 2011)

you seriously have to be doing this on purpose

i'm clearly talking about the pre-crisis kkk story i speculated on


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 2, 2011)

Bender said:


> I wouldn't want to be in this friend if Aizen's the subject of debate.
> 
> @Level7N00b
> 
> ...



He does now. 

Just not on the phone.


----------



## Light (Sep 2, 2011)

Heh phone sex


----------



## shikaigash (Sep 2, 2011)

Huey Freeman said:


> IIRC Holmes was picky about his cases and he never tackled too many cases at a time (not trying to say quantity>quality here) and I have never seen him took on a case that involve him bringing down a whole organization .
> What I have seen Sherlock deduction skills for his time was simple amazing and I think he take that category.
> 
> By the way remove L. and put the Question in it (most underrated detective there is).
> ...



You could say the Moraity case was an organization I suppose.


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> you seriously have to be doing this on purpose



Then say that.

Scans
+
Synopsis

*Spoiler*: __ 



















Here's the synopsis:

At the time he's 17 years old and training to be a detective, Bruce Wayne and his mentor detective Harvey Harris are investiganting a series of murders that at first seemed unrelated. During the investigation, thanks also to a detail he learned earlier, Bruce deduces that Hunt (the former leader of the town)'s wife returned under a new last name before the guy they're questioning says so, surprising Harris. In the end, after his mentor dies saving him from the one who executed the killings (a crazy man), Bruce finds out who is the one really responsible for the murders & why, and finds an original way to punish him, since the lack of evidence makes impossible to just hand him out to the police.


----------



## Monzaemon (Sep 2, 2011)

Why do my epic dogma-shattering posts always get ignored


----------



## Bender (Sep 2, 2011)

Last two scans


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Endless Mike (Sep 2, 2011)

Is it just me or, has this thread (or some variant of this thread) been done about a million times before already?


----------



## Level7N00b (Sep 2, 2011)

This, and about a thousand other variants.


----------



## sonic546 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lol at those saying Holmes has no tech.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nkn8n18yS7A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2011)

Bender said:


> Then say that.
> 
> Scans
> +
> ...





Bender said:


> Last two scans
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



so that all came _after_ your first scan and was in fact irrelevant to it? ffs

anyway, that's actually not that bad, but it's pretty standard connect-the-dots muder serial stuff and definitely not beating out holmes


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Sep 3, 2011)

I really got to go with Sherlock Holmes. Batman comes second though.


----------



## Bender (Sep 3, 2011)

Btw Holmes fans check out the game Sherlock Holmes vs. Jack the ripper.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAXVan-8-qk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nFr2KiWA9U[/YOUTUBE]

Have the game and I fucking love it. You can play it on PC or Xbox360.

Also the ending will leave you speechless. 





Lucaniel said:


> so that all came _after_ your first scan and was in fact irrelevant to it? ffs



HE solved a case at 17? How ain't impressive?



> anyway, that's actually not that bad, but it's pretty standard connect-the-dots muder serial stuff and definitely not beating out holmes



Pretty cool story tho eh? :ho


----------



## Monzaemon (Sep 3, 2011)

L became a detective at the age of 6.

edit: and he solved his first case then.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Sep 3, 2011)

Monzaemon said:


> L became a detective at the age of 6.
> 
> edit: and he solved his first case then.



he's still inferior to these two by a gargantuan margin


----------



## Bender (Sep 3, 2011)

^

Most definitely


----------



## Monzaemon (Sep 3, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he's still inferior to these two by a gargantuan margin



I pointed that out because Holmes (or Batman) solving their first case at 17 was listed as an "impressive feat".

Is L massively inferior to these two? Perhaps. I don't know, as I've said, I don't know much about the other two. But I would still like to see some feats that match what I listed in


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 3, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> he's still inferior to these two by a gargantuan margin



I don't see it. L was said to be the greatest detective in his world; in fact, the top 3 detectives in said world were actually different identities used by him. It was said that he solved the world's most difficult cases daily, and that he never ran into one he *couldn't* solve. He had access to top-of-the-line technology as well as money that was- for all intents and purposes -limitless. He was basically the go-to guy for the whole world whenever every other police force or investigative agency failed. You could say Batman and Holmes have the better detective feats, but I think it's a huge mistake to say they're out of L's league altogether.


----------



## Light (Sep 3, 2011)

L beat a guy that can kill people with a notebook. I don't remember Sherlock doing anything of that scale. Honestly L is not far behind here.


----------



## Bender (Sep 3, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> L beat a guy that can kill people with a notebook. I don't remember Sherlock doing anything of that scale. Honestly L is not far behind here.



Say wha?

When and how did L beat Light except in the live action movies?


----------



## Light (Sep 4, 2011)

L died but in his death he had 2 successors that beat Light.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 4, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't see it. L was said to be the greatest detective in his world; in fact, the top 3 detectives in said world were actually different identities used by him. It was said that he solved the world's most difficult cases daily, and that he never ran into one he *couldn't* solve. He had access to top-of-the-line technology as well as money that was- for all intents and purposes -limitless. He was basically the go-to guy for the whole world whenever every other police force or investigative agency failed. You could say Batman and Holmes have the better detective feats, but I think it's a huge mistake to say they're out of L's league altogether.



I don't see it either when strictly taking about " connecting X to Y critical thinking for detective work related stuff" and not 1) tech knowledge 2) individual general grasp of varying fields (which batman destroys both of them in) or 3) tactics not related to detective work and more like strategy or "wtf moments of insight, L being the 'guy' speaks rather strongly to his competance. Even more so with sherlock. Meh.  I wouldn't waste my time though. Batman has somehow figured out how to get guys who can vaporize planets to shit their pants from just a look.


----------



## Monzaemon (Sep 4, 2011)

Bender said:


> Say wha?
> 
> When and how did L beat Light except in the live action movies?



Um, Higuchi? Albeit it was with Light's help.

edit: And Misa would have been caught if not for Light's intervention. Otherwise, killing L would not have increased her lifespan.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 4, 2011)

Seriously I don't know, but put Sherlock In L's positions how would he do?


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 4, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I don't see it either when strictly taking about " connecting X to Y critical thinking for detective work related stuff" and not 1) tech knowledge 2) individual general grasp of varying fields (which batman destroys both of them in) or 3) tactics not related to detective work and more like strategy or "wtf moments of insight, L being the 'guy' speaks rather strongly to his competance. Even more so with sherlock. Meh.  I wouldn't waste my time though. Batman has somehow figured out how to get guys who can vaporize planets to shit their pants from just a look.



Yea, but the thing is that Batman lives in a word where the supernatural is an everyday thing. Light killing people with a magical note book wouldn't be difficult to fathom in his universe. L had a really hard job ahead of him. I'm still reading the manga and I'm still wondering how is anyone gonna pin this on Light?


----------



## Light (Sep 4, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Seriously I don't know, but put Sherlock In L's positions how would he do?



I don't remember if Holmes had any successors. But if he doesn't, he dies.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 4, 2011)




----------

